# Spamfilterung?



## joeby (18. Dez. 2007)

Hallo,

ich prüfe gerade, ob  der  Einsatz von ISPConfig für mich sinnvoll ist. Entscheidend ist dabei für mich u.a. eine optimale Spamabwehr: Wie ist die Spamabwehr in ISPC integriert? Wie einfach ist sie zu konfigurieren? Wie effektiv und genau ist sie? Was lässt sich außer Spamassassin leicht integrieren?

Danke für Eure Erfahrungen

Grüßle

joeby

(Ich hätte gerne in den Manuals mehr nachgelesen, doch die sind (zumindes heute) unter http://www.ispconfig.de/documentation.htm größtenteils 404.)


----------



## Till (18. Dez. 2007)

Zitat von joeby:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich prüfe gerade, ob  der  Einsatz von ISPConfig für mich sinnvoll ist. Entscheidend ist dabei für mich u.a. eine optimale Spamabwehr: Wie ist die Spamabwehr in ISPC integriert? Wie einfach ist sie zu konfigurieren? Wie effektiv und genau ist sie? Was lässt sich außer Spamassassin leicht integrieren?


Spamassasin ist integriert. Wenn Du wissen willst, wie Du ihn einstellen kannst, dann schau doch in die online Demo oder die Handbücher (die bei mir alle erreichbar sind).

Du kannst auch jeden beliebigen anderen Spamfilter, der mit Postfix zusammenarbeitet, verwenden. Oder aber zusätzliche Module für spamassassin installieren.


----------



## sjau (22. Dez. 2007)

Postfix bietet von sich aus jede Menge UCE Möglichkeiten an... diese mit Einsatz von RBLs, Greylisting und Spamassassin hat zumindest auf meinem Server zu einem guten Verhältnis geführt. Seit meiner Neuinstallation im August (Sarge --> Etch) gabs 340k Emails, die zugestellt werden wollten und gerade 20k Emails sind überhaupt zu Spamassassin gelangt.


----------



## Wh1sper (8. Jan. 2008)

Das Gesamtkonstrukt aus IspConfig konfigurierte Spamassisin, postfix,clamav,procmail und greylisting funktioniert schon recht anständig, wie man auf unserem (Hobby) Root server mit https://mailgraph.zockertown.de/ sehen kann.
Grob geschätzt ist ein Verhältnis von 10:1 von rejected zu angenommenen Mails. Spam ist entweder wirklich momentan ruhig, oder es werden nicht alle gezählt.
Bei uns werden von den meisten Accounts die Spam bei einem Score von 6 auf dem Server gelöscht.


----------



## sjau (8. Jan. 2008)

Ich komm auf ein anderes Verhältnis:

Rejected total: 78'524
Received total:   1'348

Das gibt m.E. ein Verhältnis von ca. 58 : 1


----------

